
Comma.ai is open sourcing their self-driving car project - izqui
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/30/13779336/comma-ai-autopilot-canceled-autonomous-car-software-free
======
aemreunal
I understand that George Hotz (a very talented person) is frustrated with
regulation but those regulations are in there for a reason. No one should be
allowed to turn their car in to an autonomous machine (that has the potential
to wreck havoc) with half-baked, potentially untested and unsafe software.

I'm sure he's very talented and developed great software, etc. but even the
smallest bug could lead the car to crash in to a group of people because 'it
didn't make a turn it was supposed to.'

------
rootspike
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot/tree/master/selfdrive/v...](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot/tree/master/selfdrive/visiond)

Vision Daemon is just a binary release!

------
Dim25
Direct links: OpenPILOT -
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)
Neo - [https://github.com/commaai/neo](https://github.com/commaai/neo)

